# Swagger Finals at River Track 4/9/11



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It is finally time for the final race of this Swagger Series. Over $1000 in the pot for payouts and still growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Track closes at 12:30. Signup ends at 12:45. Races start at 1:00.
$25 first class, $10 each additional class

Nitro Sportsman Buggy
Nitro Expert Buggy
Nitro/Electric Truggy (mix)
Electric Buggy
4x4 Short Course

We did a complete rebuild on the track this weekend. Only 2 turns and one jump were unaffected by the changes. There will be no more crying about I broke my **** on the quad. It is no more.

Come on out and enjoy some great racing with friends and try your hand at the new layout.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! No more quad? 

Although I will miss it, I have to say I can't disagree with your decision for something new.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I will see yall there. Looking forward to the new layout. 

The quad will be missed.

BTW small bills only please.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

So, no quad....
Then you all replacing with a Quintuple? Sextuple or Septuple? nooo wait.... an Octuple!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> It is finally time for the final race of this Swagger Series. Over $1000 in the pot for payouts and still growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Track closes at 12:30. Signup ends at 12:45. Races start at 1:00.
> $25 first class, $10 each additional class
> ...


Wow. I didn't see that one coming. The bowl turn & quad were pretty much the signature features of the River. Oh well, nothing lasts forever. Any pics of the new layout?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

It's not gone forever.....just for now. No pics, just have to show up to see this one lol


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

is there going to be any practice on Friday night or Thursday or any thing?


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

*Not toltaly gone YET*

I had to see for myself yesterday...was the quad realy gone at the river track?

NO, but yes, the bowl and launch are still there as of Monday evening. it look like you're going to have to take it slow into the laonch pad and then turn right after comimg over the top. the rest of the track is beening toltaly redone and look like its going to be challenging:spineyes: but fun.

I'm still fairly new and not that good of a driver but I still like fast straight aways and big jumps! its the rookie in me :dance:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this weekend. It's gonna be a tough week so I'll be ready for a break by Saturday. It'll be fun "dueling" with Derick, Darren, & Jerry. Just remember to respect your elders boys, otherwise it could get ugly. :slimer:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't wait for some ebuggy this weekend at the River. I'm also anxious to see the faces of the guys getting payouts, since i'll be on the giving, not receiving side of that transaction. That was a major purse and I expect it to get bigger for ....Swagger 3.0! More info to follow soon after this series.

Rusty, you're the fastest driving senior citizen I know. Most of the time you guys just go slow in the fast lane!!! LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rusty, what's going on with your sponsorship with Cadillac? Did they turn you down? I thought you were a shoe-in at your age.......

And what about that new race blend of Geritol you were going to start promoting? What was it called......."Sportsman" blend? 

Something like that.....I can't remember.....guess I need some too!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Might be able to go. Maybe bring my new revised boat also. hopefully no swimming this time.

Will there be a monkey around?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We will have a work party Friday night to finish getting the pipes laid and polish the jumps. Those who come help will get some practice time on the new layout.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> Might be able to go. Maybe bring my new revised boat also. hopefully no swimming this time.
> 
> Will there be a monkey around?


Plannin on it, Might even have the heads back on my truck by friday...Campers OK?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Campers are ok. Bring power.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I gots power..Speedlab power...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Things are not looking good right now. Not being single is work....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I talked to Skillet. Looks like he is not coming something about scared ****less.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Last I heard, Jerry didn't know if he was going. I hope he does, it makes me feel better knowing I won't be last....LOL

Oh yeah Darren, you like Crown, right? hehehe


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I might go. I'll be designated drinker I mean pit man!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rusty, what's going on with your sponsorship with Cadillac? Did they turn you down? I thought you were a shoe-in at your age.......
> 
> And what about that new race blend of Geritol you were going to start promoting? What was it called......."Sportsman" blend?
> 
> Something like that.....I can't remember.....guess I need some too!


Courtney, I value your friendship but you can't be outing me on these sponsorship gigs until they're finalized. It just complicates the situation bro.

Since the information is out there let me go ahead and clarify things. It's actually Buick that I'm negotiating with. I think the portholes will look [email protected] on a buggy body and Pro-Line all on board with making me a one-off 2011 Enclave body for the Slash. It looks like the only hold up right now is how soon Tiger Woods rehabilitates his image. If he's out, I'm in. Otherwise, they can't afford us both.

The Geritol thing is probably dead since I switched to e-buggy as it was actually Geritol 25% "special" nitro blend fuel that I was going to run. That project is probably dead now.

I do still have feelers out with Viagra and AARP; we'll see if anything pops up there. :spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Last I heard, Jerry didn't know if he was going. I hope he does, it makes me feel better knowing I won't be last....LOL
> 
> Oh yeah Darren, you like Crown, right? hehehe


Looks like a little scheming going on here. Don't make me break out that kilt on you guys!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Verti goat said:


> Last I heard, Jerry didn't know if he was going. I hope he does, it makes me feel better knowing I won't be last....LOL
> 
> Oh yeah Darren, you like Crown, right? hehehe


I love Crown. The bigger the better. Don't forget, you need 16 oz. of 7-Up for every liter of crown.

Still gonna whoop up on ya though. This will just make me louder when I do it. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man! Rusty you are really hitting your stride with this smack talking. You interested in running expert at the next HARC race to see where you really stand? And I don't mean that as an insult or retort...you could probably do quite well.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah he will. I haven't beat him yet


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Unbelievable as it sounds, I am thinking about it. I want to see how I do at the River this weekend. I made another change to the buggy and tested it at Vertigo and it felt really good.

I'm gonna miss the next HARC race. I have a wedding to go to that day. By the time the May HARC comes around I might be ready to give big boy class a try.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well good then! I think you've got Expert E-Buggy A-main in ya!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Basically, it's between Brian Stanford and Monkey for 3rd in nitro expert buggy. Who ever comes ahead this race is in the money. :cheers:

Good Luck guys


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Nevermind, Monkey has him by two spots. If Brian beats Monkey by two spots they tie.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Should be some good racin. I'm ready bring it Monkey!! Lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Now with more cow bell


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

cant wait to get my swagger on.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

you guys gonna have the porta toilets out there again?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Yes we have a porta can. Cow bells 2.0 are very functional!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol thanks. mama told me to ask, she wasnt coming if you didnt. see you guys in the morning.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

all most time to get off work and head out to the races. woo hoo.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Come on Reavis. We built a triple just for you


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh my God that was the best race i have ever seen


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Lots of fun today guys. Thanks. And for the record, Darren & Derick both kicked my butt in e-buggy. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

"Today was a good day" - Ice Cube


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

That was a good
time- excellent job on the new layout!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> "Today was a good day" - Ice Cube


Lol congrats!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

new layout was awesome. congrats to Derick for his win in e buggy. great race with Marrow, and Mad dog. gonna lay down and get some rest now, see you guys next weekend.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Some great racing. Mark and MadDog were awesome in the main and the shootout afterwards between them to break the tie for 1st place points was some great Mano a Mano racing. Congratulations to Mad Dog. 

Derrik, you kicked my *** what can I say? Wish I had an excuse other than lack of talent. Lol. There is always next time. Congrats on the win. Enjoy it. Rematch next week. 

Tons of $$$$ handed out. Big congrats to all the series winners. I will try to get everything posted up. 

Look for details soon for Swagger 3.0


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Darren, what was the email adress again. so i can get the results. thanks. 
mine is [email protected]. thanks


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Email me at [email protected] if you want to subscribe to our mailinglist.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

maybe try posting on 2cool that would be easy


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a awesome time again at the river. Thanks again
Love the new layout. Still took me some time not to hit the old quad full speed, and fly over half the track.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Do one of you guys have the final results for the swagger series.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ido have them. Been busy with work this week. I will try to get them out this evening


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

All race results have been mailed out. I don't know Derik's trick to pasting the results. I doubt Derik will be on much soon as he is rebuilding the track. If anyone knows how to post it from the email, go ahead.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sent you an email, but i didnt recieve the results yet.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> Should be some good racin. I'm ready bring it Monkey!! Lol


 Brung...:mpd:


----------

